

I have 2 heavy, unused HP Pavilion dv6500 laptops. What should I do with them? - bencooling


======
gatsby
Email Brad Feld (brad at feld dot com) if you're looking to donate them - he's
seeking laptop donations for the students at Monarch HS.

Source: [http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2013/01/request-for-
laptops-...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2013/01/request-for-laptops-for-
monarch-high-school-students.html)

------
zack12
send it to me i have ages old computer( running ubuntu) with CRT monitor.

------
JoachimSchipper
Drop them off at a local school/library/hackerspace/cool thingy?

------
david927
Sell them. (How much?)

------
shail
keep them for another half a century. then sell them as antiques.

